# 90 Gallon Stocking???



## Bluekiller82 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello all,
I am in the process of downsizing from my 180 to a 90 due to moving. Im trying to figure out what to get for the new 90.

I am very interested in a Midas and was curious if I could add a Carpinte with it. I also have a vieja Syn, which I could part with if needed. I know All three probably wont work. Any other suggestions are more than welcome!! I am looking for color and fish that are owner responsive.

Thanks.


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

A 90 with a Texas and Midas-it could work but may be risky-what are the dimensions of your tank? ( I could give you a better answer)


----------



## Bluekiller82 (Nov 16, 2006)

48Lx18Wx24T

I believe a carpinte is similar to a texas but not the same.

I was also considering a female festae and the Carpinte if that would work better. Trying not to end up with just one fish in the tank, haha.

Thanks.


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

Personally, I would stick with one cichlid and get dithers or something.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

If you're not aiming for just one fish in the tank, then forget the midas  A pair of Tex would be nice. Mixing the female festae with a Tex (if it was a male) would be asking for hybrid babies though, so depending on what you're after, you may or may not want to go that route.


----------



## Bluekiller82 (Nov 16, 2006)

Yea i guess im still not exactly sure which way im going. _Looking for suggestions_. I will have a 90 and a 40breeder to work with. Unless I keep my three in the 90 and do something else with the 40.

heres a pic of my current main trio to make this thread alittle more interesting. My vieja pays more attention to the female dempsey than the EBJD.


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

so have you decided on whay fish you want?


----------



## Bluekiller82 (Nov 16, 2006)

its inbetween a Festae and a Midas, I got a poll going in another thread. Its pretty close call. I wanted the Lyonsi but they were pretty expensive to get here.


----------

